# Ready .......



## rd_ab_penman (Feb 20, 2021)

To ship customer Sierra series Cobia (AKA Black Salmon) and Chinook Salmon on 
Curly Maple.  
Finished with MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.
All ready to install fittings.

Les


----------



## jjjaworski (Feb 20, 2021)

Very nicely done.


----------



## magpens (Feb 20, 2021)

Very nice work, Les ..... as ALWAYS !!!


----------

